# Ohio river mixed bag.



## Mosey (Oct 31, 2010)

Got off work early today and hit the river from 1:00-5:00. Meldahl gauge was just below 26' water temps were 37 degrees. Rain/snow mix. Pulled up to the first creek mouth and my first cast with the black back flitter 2 produced a nice 20" hybrid that totally inhaled the flitter 2. Got further into the creek and was getting hits every cast but couldn't connect. I thought it was gar. Then started landing small mouth buffalo I think. Then it was a fish almost every cast for the next 2 hours. Hybrids and whites were mixed in with the hybrids ranging from 3-5lbs. Largest buffalo was 34" and 26lbs. I have a new respect for those guys as they put up just as good a fight as the hybrids. Managed over 50 buffalo and I'd say 20 hybrids with a few whites mixed in. Another great day on the river!!!













































Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big James (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Another great report Mosey! You got to love jigging a Flitterbait!


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

Good report of a great day. Those buffalo must have been something else.


----------

